# Whats those things MMA fighters wear in their feet called ?



## Harley_Ninja237

whats it called ?


----------



## Andrew Green

These: http://www.muaythaistuff.com/product/TWN-AK001/Twins-Special-Ankle-Support ?


----------



## Obliquity

Shoes?


----------



## Harley_Ninja237

Andrew Green said:


> These: http://www.muaythaistuff.com/product/TWN-AK001/Twins-Special-Ankle-Support ?


 
yes i think so.
they look like socks with holes in them
preety much everyone in UFC wears them


----------



## Xue Sheng

After looking at the link provided I'm guessing they are called Twins Special Ankle Support


----------



## Marvin

Toenail polish?


----------



## crushing

The side of someone's head?


----------



## FearlessFreep

crushing said:


> The side of someone's head?



Called "Ears"


----------



## dungeonworks

Marvin said:


> Toenail polish?



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## punisher73

Shoes was my first thought as well. LOL

Are the "Twins Special Ankle Support" used for "bracing" the ankle as in a knee brace? Or are they also used to prevent slipping on the mat while barefoot?


----------



## dungeonworks

punisher73 said:


> Shoes was my first thought as well. LOL
> 
> Are the "Twins Special Ankle Support" used for "bracing" the ankle as in a knee brace? Or are they also used to prevent slipping on the mat while barefoot?



I dunno about MMA, but in high school football I used them for support and another time years ago after a nasty ankle injury in Tae Kwon Do.  They're just a neoprene-like wrap and essentially does the same thing as wrapping your ankle just in a slip on form as opposed to using a wrap.


----------



## theletch1

Yeah, they wouldn't do much to keep you from slipping on the mat as you spend most of your time on the ball of the foot or the heel and both of these points are left open.


----------

